# Winter: The Good and the Bad



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm gearing up for my first winter with my 2yo GSD who is a rescue from the South (we live in Upstate NY - 90+ inches of snow a year). I'd love to hear your stories about what you love and what you hate about winter. 

Do you have exercise advice? Boot or coat recommendations (it's dark out during 2 of our 3 walks now, maybe something reflective)? What about tips for holding onto that leash while wearing thick gloves? How do you manage gloves, keys, a leash, maybe a flashlight and a full bag of doo??

Personally, I'm excited to see Wrigley's first reaction to the snow and I can tell you right now I'm not going to miss those squirrels!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

The only negative thing about the winter is mostly my dog would be inside most of the day rather then give her the freedom to go out whenever she wants. Princess absolutly LOVED the winter, she loved it so much would would've rather me n her build an igloo and live in their all winter.

We didn't take many walks over the winter although she had plenty of excercise out back leaping like a wolf, So i cant really give you an input on that. GSD shouldn't need a coat unless its freezing rain and you'll be outside for a while which i doubt you would. Their fur is more then enough to live outside let alone run around for a few. I suggest throwing a couple snowballs at your pup, and see what happens. Princess would go ballistic over snowballs. never really understood that. Probably because she didnt have to bring the snowballs back, she would just eat them haha


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Your keys can go in your pocket and if you need a flashlight then I would recommend buying a headlamp (light which straps around your head) so that you don't have to carry it. I wear a good pair of leather gloves because it's easier to open the poop bags but if you don't find them warm enough you can just take your mitts/gloves off to pick up the poop. My guys love winter and would stay out there all day if they could. I don't put booties on them because I walk them in a field so they don't touch any calcium. My guys also don't need a jacket.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Best advice is: don't get a puppy in December! BURRRR

Hardest for Koch was trying to get her to go to the bathroom during snow (even 1'') - she'd get weirded out and take awhile to get going.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The Bad: It's freezing cold, the grounds covered with snow which eventually turns to ice, and it gets dark at like 4:30 in the afternoon.

The Good: It doesn't last all year.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

When we rescued Patton from Georgia we found he loved snow. He likes to go out and just lay down in it. He like's the outdoors as much in winter as in summer.

We lived upstate NY for 4 years a while ago. In some ways I liked it better than Chicago. Chicago has less snow but it is colder. Bundle up and have fun. I wouldn't worrry about the dog too much until it gets bitter cold. We also wipe the snow out from between the toes, although they will lick it out themselves too, but I like to get the road "gunk" out of there so they don't ingest so much of it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It really depends on the dog. Most dogs are just fine in the cold weather as long as their coats are well-maintained (clean and not tangled up) as that helps them regulate body temperature. But some just have thinner coats or get colder easier. Older dogs with arthritis may also have extra problems with the cold weather, so that's another thing to consider, depending on the age and medical history of your dog.

If your dog has a hard time in the cold, a simple cover usually works well to keep the wet off and help the dog stay warm. There are a number of companies that make horse-blanket style dog coats, which I personally like. (At least they don't look stupid, like a dog sweater.) They're generally not overly expensive, either ... or you can make your own, it's very simple.

If you live in town and walk on sidewalks a lot, you may want to think about dog boots because many people use chemical ice melt on their sidewalks and driveways. They make a type that is not dangerous to pets, but most people use the regular chemical kind, and I've never been comfortable about having that on my dog's paws. So either wiping your dog's paws thoroughly after you get back from a walk or dog boots should be considered.

My Malinois' biggest problem isn't so much the cold as it is clumps of ice forming between her toes. That's usually when she starts doing the "ow! my paws!" dance and I have to start clearing ice balls from between her toes. Last year, this was an issue when it got to -20 degrees several times. I guess they form faster / more often in the cold-cold. So I cleared them out and put on a set of booties. (We have the RuffWear Grip Trex ... they're nice and stay on quite well, even in deep snow.)


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I love this hunting collar 
Amazon.com: Remington Orange 1-Inch by 22-Inch Reflective Dog Collar: Pet Supplies
It has a thick reflective plastic that goes all around not just painted on. This collar with stood lots of swimming and hiking. 

I live in tahoe we get lots of snow too. What we did was used the snowblower to clear a running path in the back yard because the snow was so deep. They loved the path. As for other stuff a GSD should not need a coat or anything like that. We had a coat for my pit bull he is not a cold weather dog. 

You could get dog boots for your dogs feet. Sled dogs use these booties. If your dog likes them they would be good for running on ice. I might get some for my pup. I take my dog snowshoeing and cross country skiing in the winter time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Valerae said:


> I'd love to hear your stories about what you love and what you hate about winter.


I hate everything about winter.




Everything.






Yes, even Christmas. Bah humbug.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Texas has winter?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I hate everything about winter.
> 
> Everything.
> 
> Yes, even Christmas. Bah humbug.


Agreed about true winter! (We now live in N CA so winter here means only that ir actually rains once in a while)


Otherwise the only good thing about winter is SPRING!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You could also consider getting a small dog backpack and making the dog carry all your stuff.  That would make life easier for you. I wouldn't worry about a blanket for a GSD, though I'll admit I'm tempted to get one for my Malinois much to the dismay of every K9 and military handler out there rolling in their grave at the idea...but he has a short coat and actually DOES get cold when he goes out in the bitter temps, because he's not really acclimated to it.

Anyway, off topic. Boots I'm not sure I'd really worry about either. I used to actually work with service dogs in training and those dogs/pups go EVERYWHERE. Neither of the three organizations I trained with, nor another I know people who train with, use the booties. I'm sure there are a select few puppy raisers who do, but the organizations themselves don't use or recommend them.

Things I like about winter:
Once it's frozen, the dogs stay pretty clean after playtime in the yard. No more mud from rainy cold fall days that don't warm up enough to really dry the yard quickly.

Snow playtime

Sorry, that's about it. LOL I'm not really a fan of the winter...it's cold, icy, dark, and depressing basically.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> though I'll admit I'm tempted to get one for my Malinois much to the dismay of every K9 and military handler out there rolling in their grave at the idea.


Ahem ... if you've got any police or military dog handler comment about getting a blanket for the dog, kindly remind them that military working dogs have been issued with blankets since World War II. The World War II ones were khaki with leather buckles, the later ones were OD canvas with canvas web straps.

I have two of those in my collection, one from the Vietnam era and one from the early 1980s. Both of them are made by Ray Allen K-9. And my dog does wear either one of them if it gets really cold.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Texas has winter?


yup it has snowed couple of years.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting boots for the puppy I will hopefully get in February. I live in a big city in Canada, where all the side walks are coated with salt and chemicals to prevent them from freezing. That stuff makes my hands sting when I touch it, so it must be harmful whether or not my dog could feel it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Agreed about true winter! (We now live in N CA so winter here means only that ir actually rains once in a while)
> 
> 
> Otherwise the only good thing about winter is SPRING!


No come on now. There is nothing more peaceful and magical then a fresh snow fall. Everything is still and so quite it's amazing. I am a snowborder and I enjoy many other winter sports. I moved to Tahoe just so I could get more snow. When I am on the hill, on a powder day, first tracks, it is heaven on earth. Nothing can compare to gliding between trees making no sound and hearing nothing. Its like riding a cloud it's magic. I CAN'T WAIT FOR WINTER NOW!!!! 

Being in the woods after it snows is something very special. My dogs love the snow. It's so cute to see your dogs running with joy as the snow falls. Mine will run and then grab the snow off the groud as she is running. So much fun. Then when the snow is really deep the dogs have to do the big hops it's so cute. 

I love the winter. I just wish the days where not so short. Besides that bring on the snow.

Last winter was crazy nonstop snow storms.
My driveway









Dogs in the back yard.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My dogs LOVE the winter.
I will admit that I am not a huge dog walker during the winter. Not at all. 

If you search Amazon...pets supplies....then click on the best sellers....there is a retractable leash that has a built in flashlight on it. I thought that was pretty neat. Had pretty good ratings also.

Anyway, I live in Ohio (but I am from the deep south) I HATE winter. But so far, none of my dogs have had a problem walking/playing/running in snow. I just bundle up really good then leash them...and off we go. We usually cut down the amount of road walked........but when we are coming back...we cut through our woods. There are tons of trails in there and they LOVE it. The one thing that I do do all the time.......I usually wear a hunter's orange knit hat and gloves. Can't be too careful.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

marshies said:


> I've been thinking of getting boots for the puppy I will hopefully get in February. I live in a big city in Canada, where all the side walks are coated with salt and chemicals to prevent them from freezing. That stuff makes my hands sting when I touch it, so it must be harmful whether or not my dog could feel it.
> 
> Thoughts?


About - Muttluks

Canadian owned!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Valerae said:


> I'm gearing up for my first winter with my 2yo GSD who is a rescue from the South (we live in Upstate NY - 90+ inches of snow a year). I'd love to hear your stories about what you love and what you hate about winter.
> 
> Do you have exercise advice? Boot or coat recommendations (it's dark out during 2 of our 3 walks now, maybe something reflective)? What about tips for holding onto that leash while wearing thick gloves? How do you manage gloves, keys, a leash, maybe a flashlight and a full bag of doo??
> 
> Personally, I'm excited to see Wrigley's first reaction to the snow and I can tell you right now I'm not going to miss those squirrels!


I live in upstate NY too. And I live in a rural area and the road i walk the dogs on is a seasonal road, so sometimes it gets plowed and sometimes they don't bother. So I have Stabilicers for my sneakers (I run with my male GSD) and they are a godsend. I would have a huge struggle to walk without them since in the country they don't spread salt like they do in town. Stabilicers STABILicers Sport - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com

I wait until it's light out to walk the dogs, but when my husband takes them out it is dark, or nearly so. He wears a headlamp, and the dogs wear reflective orange vests from Ruffwear. The leash we use also has reflective tape woven into it. And we add a red blinkie light to the dog's vests. Also, my husband will wear a jacket with reflective tape on it.

I like to use ski gloves. They have a grippy palm and are super warm. I have trouble keeping my hands warm in the winter. And I wear a lot of layers, even as far as wearing two winter hats. I'm sure I look ridiculous.


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a lot of great advice in here - thanks to all! 

My concern with juggling keys, bags, etc. was more of how to do it with gloves while standing on ice - I'm a little uncoordinated and have a hard enough time in good weather!

I wasn't sure about a coat or just a reflective pack type of thing for Wrigs to wear. I'm sure she'll be warm enough, but she's the only dog I've ever known that does not like rain or getting wet (her favorite part of having to go out in the rain is coming home and getting toweled off!). And like I said, two of our three walks are in the dark (how depressing!) and I don't really have a choice due to work. 

Thanks also for the couple of tips about boots. I'm definitely going to look into a few of these. They will be a must - people use ice melt here like it's going out of style.

To the one person who mentioned medical concerns - we found out that, in her past, Wrigs was shot in her paw and it shattered it. On these chilly autumn mornings she's already limping a bit when we first start out on our walk. So it's looking like the beginnings of arthritis (at 2!!). I'm not sure what that will do to her exercise routine, it might curb it a little when it's cold. But she's resiliant, I'm hoping she'll enjoy playing in the backyard. I'm looking forward to chucking snowballs at her!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have this one piece jumpsuit that really keeps me warm. My dogs hate when they get ice balls in thier pads. I'll keep going for walks until the snow, its too hard to walk in the snow with no path and it gets too narrow on the streets to walk safely. My dogs dont seem to do to bad being cooped up during the winter. They get to go in the yard but they usually stay on the paths they make. One to the barn, one along the fence line.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Love almost everything about winter here! :snowing:

We still go for walks. Foot protection is a priority for us. We walk down many rural roads and you never know what someone has tossed out their car window. Also the salt/ice melt is really harsh. I'd recommend boots first if you can get them to work. If not, try Mushers' Secret Wax. I love this stuff and have used if for YEARS.. 

Keep nails trim (helps traction) and if your dog gets fluffy between the toes, trim this hair so there is less little snow/ice ball build up between them. Keep your dog brushed regular to keep their natural oils flowing and circulated. The oils help "weather proof" a GSD's fur/coat. 

Mostly, pay attention to YOUR dog. All dogs are different and while one my tolerate the cold winter weather very well, another may not. 

Winter feeding is a classic example of the need to treat each dog differently. Some dogs need to be fed less calories because they exercise less (burn less off) and some dogs need an increase because they burn off the calories faster keeping warm and exercising. In our house we usually have to decrease the amount of food we feed due to less exercise. We don’t cut back a huge amount but we do cut down a little. And now with the new puppy, he may be different than the 2 seniors. :laugh:

Keep in mind that due to the dryness of the winter air that you may need to provide a little more water for your dog and some people I know do add additional fatty acids (like fish oil) to the diet to help the skin not get too dry and itchy.

Have fun! Don't forget the 'playing in the snow' pictures!!!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Valerae said:


> There is a lot of great advice in here - thanks to all!
> 
> My concern with juggling keys, bags, etc. was more of how to do it with gloves while standing on ice - I'm a little uncoordinated and have a hard enough time in good weather!
> 
> ...


 
Maybe get a fanny pack.?? You could pretty much keep a lot of items in that while you are walking.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a thing I don't like about winter. 

Perfect weather, no waiting for the car to cool down, and you only need a jacket! Gotta love Arizona.  
(The other eight months suck, though).


----------

